# lawnflite 803



## bucket (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a 2010 Lawnflite 803 GS. Which has hardly been used. Today I tried to cut my grass, the machine drives as normal, but the cutter blades won't drive.
The belt doesn't appear worn, but could it be slipping?
Is there a belt tensioner that I can adjust?
If so where and how?
Any ideas/help welcome.


----------

